# Who Makes This Tc3 Chassis



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

I Got This With A Team Kit Does Anyone Know Who Makes It.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Not sure maybe 3racing???


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

I Don't Recognize The Logo It Looks Like 1ne


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

GPM might be the one.....Checkout ebay...I think there is one for sale on there and maybe you can tell if it is it for sure....Looks sweeet though...Hope that helps....


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

maybe hardcore racing


----------

